# Pinsel aus PS --> Illustrator



## psifactory (23. Juni 2006)

Hi,

Ist es möglich Pinsel aus dem Photoshop in Illustrator zu importieren so dass ich sie dann im Illustrator verwenden kann?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juni 2006)

Jein, die Pinsel in PS sind ja pixelbasierend und in Illustrator benötigst du Vektorbasierte Pinsel. Aber du kannst den Pinsel einmal in Ps verwenden so das du die Form einmal auf der Arbeitsfläche hast und diese dann auswählen und die Auswahl in Pfade umwandel und dann im Illustratorformat exportieren und wie in diesem Post: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/247562-illustrator-10-pinsel-erstellen.html erstellen. Vorher natürlich noch den exportierten Pfadin Illu öffnen.

Gruß


----------

